# Persian Chicken



## Gravy Queen (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok it's not the prettiest looking dish but it was different and tasty and besides I was able to use the bottle of pomegranate molasses I had in the cupboard ....


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh, I dunno, GQ, looks pretty good to me!  Hmm, pomegranate molasses?  Never heard of it.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 20, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Ok it's not the prettiest looking dish but it was different and tasty and besides I was able to use the bottle of pomegranate molasses I had in the cupboard ....


 

Ooh! Looks good.   Recipe please Gravy Queen!   I have a bottle of pomegranate molasses wasting away in my cupboard too!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 20, 2013)

I'd say it looks mighty pleasing.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes, recipe please!  Pomegranate molasses must be a UK thing.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 20, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Yes, recipe please! Pomegranate molasses must be a UK thing.


 
I just had a look at the bottle DL. It's mostly covered in what appears to be Arabic, but there is one line of ingredients in English, which just says "Concentrated pomegranate juice, sugar, citric acid". 

Not much more I can tell you about it!   Oh, well apart from the fact that it is a thick, syrupy consistency and quite rich and sweet.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 20, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> I just had a look at the bottle DL. It's mostly covered in what appears to be Arabic, but there is one line of ingredients in English, which just says "Concentrated pomegranate juice, sugar, citric acid".
> 
> Not much more I can tell you about it!   Oh, well apart from the fact that it is a thick, syrupy consistency and quite rich and sweet.



Thanks Katy!  I wonder if we could boil down PomWonder juice and get a reasonable facsimile.   While one of the newer touted health foods, pomegranate juice is exhorbitantly expensive here.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 20, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Katy! I wonder if we could boil down PomWonder juice and get a reasonable facsimile. While one of the newer touted health foods, pomegranate juice is exhorbitantly expensive here.


 
Pomegranates and juice are very expensive here too.   

But the molasses aren't too bad considering it is concentrated: 

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp

That link doesn't look like it is working but if not, here is what the description says:  (It is £2.49 (about $4) for a bottle - but that would go a long way and juice is a lot more expensive).  

"Premium product 

Made in Lebanon 

Pomegranate Syrup has a sweet-sour flavour and lush fruit aroma. In Middle Eastern cooking it is traditionally used as an ingredient in sauces, casseroles and marinades for barbequed meat, but in the West we've discovered all sorts of new uses for it! Try Pomegranate Syrup in salad dressings, on ice cream, as a mixer, in cocktails, to flavour tea or as a drink on its own (dilute to taste)."


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 20, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Ok it's not the prettiest looking dish but it was different and tasty and besides I was able to use the bottle of pomegranate molasses I had in the cupboard ....


pretty as a picture,just like the cookhow're you doing gravy?miss me?thought not!!


----------



## AlisonC (Oct 21, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Katy!  I wonder if we could boil down PomWonder juice and get a reasonable facsimile.   While one of the newer touted health foods, pomegranate juice is exhorbitantly expensive here.



You can get it here in the states at a middle eastern food specialty shop, if you're lucky enough to have one in your area.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks all, and Katy I will write the recipe up it's from the latest Goood Food mag , I forgot to mention the walnuts durr as it's a walnut and pomegranate stew that what makes it thick , the walnuts are ground finely . 


Harry Harry Harry you silver tongued I mean silver haired Casanova .........welcome back !!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 21, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Thanks all, and Katy I will write the recipe up it's from the latest Goood Food mag , I forgot to mention the walnuts durr as it's a walnut and pomegranate stew that what makes it thick , the walnuts are ground finely .
> 
> 
> Harry Harry Harry you silver tongued I mean silver haired Casanova .........welcome back !!!


i try your majesticness,i try....as always,on my knees as i type!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Oct 21, 2013)

Just how it should be ..........


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 21, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Just how it should be ..........


oh yes!!


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 22, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Thanks all, and Katy I will write the recipe up it's from the latest Goood Food mag , I forgot to mention the walnuts durr as it's a walnut and pomegranate stew that what makes it thick , the walnuts are ground finely .
> 
> 
> Harry Harry Harry you silver tongued I mean silver haired Casanova .........welcome back !!!


 
Ah, it's  the "Rich Chicken and Walnut Stew (Khoreshteh Fesenjan)" on p72!   I have to say, your pic looks nicer than the one in the mag!    (Obviously no need to type out the recipe on my behalf, but of course if anybody else wants it....)

I'll do this on Sunday I think.   (I assume it was pretty tasty?  Would you make any changes to the recipe?)


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 26, 2013)

I guess GQ was happy with the recipe so my chicken thighs are defrosting as we speak.  

Ollie is happy - he apparently knows that Pomegranates are a "super food"  (Plus he loves chicken!)  

(Personally, I was less than happy to pay £1.50 ($2.43) for a single Pomegranate!)


----------



## Addie (Oct 27, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Yes, recipe please!  Pomegranate molasses must be a UK thing.



I have seen it in my supermarket. But it is a seasonal item. Only when they are processing the poms.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 27, 2013)

Unfortunately, neither Ollie nor I liked this!   I won't be making it again. 

Ah well, you can't win them all!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> Unfortunately, neither Ollie nor I liked this!   I won't be making it again.
> 
> Ah well, you can't win them all!



Oh no.  Mucho bummer, Katy.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 27, 2013)

A bummer indeed DL!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Oct 28, 2013)

Katy have to say that this got quite sweet the next day even though the recipe suggested making it the day before , nobody wanted the leftovers ! 

Was it a bit sweet for you , or was it maybe the texture with the walnut sauce ?


I am not making it again either lol


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 28, 2013)

Glad it wasn't just me! 

I did find it weirdly sweet and really quite unpleasant tasting.   I didn't mind the texture of the sauce with the ground walnuts, and the chicken was falling apart and lovely - just ruined by the nasty tasting sauce! 

I'm surprised at Good Food putting out a recipe like that!


----------

